# Loki and Havoc loving on giggly baby



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

I work at a dog and horse supply retail store. I get to bring my dogs to work. Today a customer came in with her little girl who LOVES dogs and just ADORED having them sniff her, tickle her and lick her. I got videos. It was SOOO CUTE

YouTube - Loki and Havoc loving on a customers baby

YouTube - Loki and Havoc loving on a giggly baby

_"In Fact I cannot remember a single Shepherd Dog that was not in love with children..."_ -Max V Stephanitz


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

OMG that is SO cute!!! 

Totally put a huge smile on my face


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

So cute!! Was that food on her face or a mole? I only ask because if it was a mole which I assume it was it's funny how your dog took notice and investigated! (second video) something you wouldn't expect a dog to even notice!


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

CaseysGSD said:


> So cute!! Was that food on her face or a mole? I only ask because if it was a mole which I assume it was it's funny how your dog took notice and investigated! (second video) something you wouldn't expect a dog to even notice!


It was a mole bless her heart. And yes he was trying to groom her and clean it off lol. 

They were so gentle with her I was so proud. They really liked her and after the giggle session they both laid facing her ready to watch her and take care of her. It was do sweet. This is their first time with a baby that young. I'm so glad the lady allowed them the opportunity to see a young baby. Every other mother holds their babies as high as possible away from them. But as soon as this little girl came through the door she saw the dogs and BURsT out laughing and that's when her mom sat down to let them interact. It warmed my heart watching it.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

OMG!!! Doesn't that lady now those dogs are killers? 

They're big and bad GSD's ya know!! 

That is so freaking cute! Havoc was definitely curious about that mole (at least that's what it looks like). But Loki just cracked me up.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

So cute! Totally jealous of your job too.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i'm totally jealous of your job too. Those videos are just too darn cute. Good dogs. 

oh... umm... wait!! Those are horrible horrible baby eaters!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Loved the video and what *great ambassadors* you have for the breed!


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Apparently they don't even own dogs. That little girl just likes dogs THAT much. The mom used to have dogs but said with a newborn she was hesitant to get one. She wasn't sure about my dogs at first so she wad standing there. The baby was literally laughing so hard I was wondering if she was even taking a breath to breathe. The baby was folding over her mothers arm hanging upside down touching their noses while they kissed her and she asked if it was ok if she sat to let her see them better. I said sure and that's when I said I have to video this. 
I told her that's a true dog lover right there and she's going to be begging for a dog in a few years.
She asked questions about German shepherds and mentioned she didnt know they were so sweet and intelligent and good with kids. I am glad they helped add a positive light to their breed image today. 

I am Sooo proud.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Great vids - toooooo cute!!!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I love baby giggles they're the best and your dogs seem to love them too


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

So cute, Maris!

I hope my dogs are as good with my baby, and I hope my baby loves dogs as much as that cute little girl!


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you guys for the sweet comments. This was just TOO cute not to share! 



Rott-n-GSDs said:


> So cute, Maris!
> 
> I hope my dogs are as good with my baby, and I hope my baby loves dogs as much as that cute little girl!


I hope your dogs are as good with the baby as well! I hope my kids like dogs HALF as much as that little girl did.


----------

